# Anyone use Instagram?



## ADAMJAY

I do. I could use some more photography hobbyists on mine!

@ajaynutter


----------



## snowbear

Once in a while: cmwrenn3


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel

No, but I do belong to a photograph page on Facebook.  It has people from all over the world which I really like about it.


----------



## Trever1t

@belamourstudio


----------



## ADAMJAY

Trever1t said:


> @belamourstudio


wow! awesome pictures....damn lol


----------



## SnappingShark

@BrightByNature


----------



## vintagesnaps

Not with their Terms... really, I checked it out because it sounded fun but nope, not willing to agree to it. Kind of a shame, but I don't need them as much as they seem to need site users.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Once in a while: cmwrenn3





Trever1t said:


> @belamourstudio



just followed you two 


I thought I could try with instagram too. I'm a bit confused with all the social network stuff...

 I'm marijasmanja there...


----------



## Fred Berg

My parents had an instamatic, which I got to use now and then.


----------



## mmaria

Fred Berg said:


> My parents had an instamatic, which I got to use now and then.


----------



## jsecordphoto

@jsecordphoto. I love Instagram, it's worked well for me.


----------



## chuasam

@chuasam


----------



## rexbobcat

@davecvaughn

I like Instagram but I have to admit that I don't "get" it. The popularity of photos doesn't always make sense and everybody raves about the networking aspects but it seems rather vague and unintuitive in that respect.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once in a while: cmwrenn3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> @belamourstudio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just followed you two
> 
> 
> I thought I could try with instagram too. I'm a bit confused with all the social network stuff...
> 
> I'm marijasmanja there...
Click to expand...

Back at ya, sweetie.


----------



## ADAMJAY

jsecordphoto said:


> @jsecordphoto. I love Instagram, it's worked well for me.



Your pictures are insane!! Absolutely awesome. I was hoping more people like you would chime in on this post.

I was hoping more people would add me as well @ajaynutter  and let me know thoughts on my pictures when I post them lol


----------



## jsecordphoto

ADAMJAY said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jsecordphoto. I love Instagram, it's worked well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are insane!! Absolutely awesome. I was hoping more people like you would chime in on this post.
> 
> I was hoping more people would add me as well @ajaynutter  and let me know thoughts on my pictures when I post them lol
Click to expand...


Thanks! Not sure what you're hoping I get from using IG, but I would make your account public. Having a private account means you are much less likely to gain followers


----------



## ADAMJAY

jsecordphoto said:


> ADAMJAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jsecordphoto. I love Instagram, it's worked well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are insane!! Absolutely awesome. I was hoping more people like you would chime in on this post.
> 
> I was hoping more people would add me as well @ajaynutter  and let me know thoughts on my pictures when I post them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not sure what you're hoping I get from using IG, but I would make your account public. Having a private account means you are much less likely to gain followers
Click to expand...


Good advice. Just changed it. Thanks!


----------



## mmaria

chuasam said:


> @chuasam


 followed  



rexbobcat said:


> @davecvaughn
> 
> I like Instagram but I have to admit that I don't "get" it. The popularity of photos doesn't always make sense and everybody raves about the networking aspects but it seems rather vague and unintuitive in that respect.


 followed 



snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once in a while: cmwrenn3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> @belamourstudio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just followed you two
> 
> 
> I thought I could try with instagram too. I'm a bit confused with all the social network stuff...
> 
> I'm marijasmanja there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya, sweetie.
Click to expand...

 awwww that's nice 

and also @Trever1t  Thanks for insta


----------



## EIngerson

Just joined, Ingersonmotography.

Haven't even figured out how to get my photos to my phone to post them yet. lol


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Just joined, Ingersonmotography.
> 
> Haven't even figured out how to get my photos to my phone to post them yet. lol


oh been there done that  

first thing you should know is that Instagram cuts your photos into square and you'll need an application if you don't want to do squares 

and just followed you back


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined, Ingersonmotography.
> 
> Haven't even figured out how to get my photos to my phone to post them yet. lol
> 
> 
> 
> oh been there done that
> 
> first thing you should know is that Instagram cuts your photos into square and you'll need an application if you don't want to do squares
> 
> and just followed you back
Click to expand...


Thanks Maria. I've got too many places to post photos. lol


----------



## davegreg

I usually use Instagram.


----------



## TomOScott

@TomOScott 

I've been on and off with it, and my daughter convinced me to give it another try. 
It's certainly a hassle. 
I created some actions in PS to get the right 640x640 format. I used to use Gramblr, but then I read a lot of articles that said Gramblr was a no-no at Instagram, and that sometimes they actively ruined your tags. So now I upload the finished photo to a Dropbox account, and send it to IG from there. I also write out the description, with lots of tags, in a text file and put that in the Dropbox account. From there I can copy and paste the entire text into IG. 

I have run into some pretty good abstract artists by following tags. 
My daughter has 700 followers. I have 22, haha.


----------



## jeffjeff1

I don't. How is it? Would you recommend getting instagram? I have a fb page for my photography but that's it.


----------



## manny212

I've been playing there for a while HA! 

Manny212


----------



## jsecordphoto

jeffjeff1 said:


> I don't. How is it? Would you recommend getting instagram? I have a fb page for my photography but that's it.



I definitely recommend Instagram, in fact it's probably my favorite social media platform. I don't get a ton of print sales, but I have connected with a few companies to work with, and a ton of likeminded people. I have a modest following (around 2500), but I know when I share a photo all of them will see other, unlike Facebook which limits your post reach unless you pay


----------



## D-B-J

jsecordphoto said:


> jeffjeff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. How is it? Would you recommend getting instagram? I have a fb page for my photography but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely recommend Instagram, in fact it's probably my favorite social media platform. I don't get a ton of print sales, but I have connected with a few companies to work with, and a ton of likeminded people. I have a modest following (around 2500), but I know when I share a photo all of them will see other, unlike Facebook which limits your post reach unless you pay
Click to expand...


I'd also echo this sentiment. Through Instagram I've won giveaways, I've met new customers (and done paid gigs), I've sold a few prints (but not a lot). It's a great way to network and connect with others, and it's even helped in getting info out about workshops and such. I find it the most useful. I hate that Facebook is essentially useless unless you pay. Instagram is free, and has definitely generated revenue and publicity for me.

Jake 

@redskiesphotography


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

I have it and should probably use it more


----------



## sm4him

I've been on for several years, and have barely 30 images to show for it. 
I started using it just to learn how it works--I'm the social media manager at work (among all my other titles), so I tend to try things out just so I can start thinking about how to use them to our advantage at work.  

I wasn't a big fan of it at first, but it's grown on me. I use it almost exclusively for my phone pictures (I think I've uploaded ONE non-phone camera shot). Mostly, I use it for "documentary" sort of photos (like a ruler in the snow to show how many inches accumulation we had), but I have also started trying to use it a bit more for "art" shots with the smartphone. That makes it fun, for me, as it gets me looking around and trying to find things that I can get an artistic shot from, no matter where I am.

Trouble is, I completely forget about it for long periods of time. Right now, Instagram, flickr and my FB photography page are all suffering from extreme neglect.

Oh, I am, not surprisingly, @sm4him.


----------



## jeffjeff1

Sounds like I should get on board with instagram


----------



## jeffjeff1

I finally decided to get an instagram so I did get one. It's weird how I can only do it form my phone. I have to email my pictures to myself to put my good ones on there. @jbphoto83 on instagram. Not many photos yet because I just got it like 10 minutes ago


----------



## ADAMJAY

I made this thread and haven't gotten one add!!! WTF.


----------



## jeffjeff1

How do I add you on instagram? I will totally add you. I just don't know how.


----------



## jeffjeff1

I think I added you. Check to see if jbphoto83 is following you.


----------



## ADAMJAY

jeffjeff1 said:


> I think I added you. Check to see if jbphoto83 is following you.


Yep, you did. Followed you back. Feel free to critique my pictures!


----------



## jeffjeff1

Thanks. I will. Could you do the same for me?


----------



## ADAMJAY

jeffjeff1 said:


> Thanks. I will. Could you do the same for me?


Sure!

Make sure you ad jsecordphoto, his pics are amazing.


----------



## jeffjeff1

I will. I tried to find him earlier but I used the wrong name. I will add him.


----------



## jeffjeff1

How do you make it so it shows the whole picture and not just a square?


----------



## ADAMJAY

jeffjeff1 said:


> How do you make it so it shows the whole picture and not just a square?


I use an app called "instasize"

I email the picture to myself, then save the picture on my phone and then select that picture with the Instasize app which then takes it straight over to Instagram.


----------



## jsecordphoto

jeffjeff1 said:


> How do you make it so it shows the whole picture and not just a square?



There are quite a few apps that will add the white borders to your photos, instasize, squareready, etc. I try to crop square whenever I can, as the accounts that feature photos typically will only share square cropped photos. It's kind of a pain, and some photos just can't be cropped 1x1 without ruining the composition, but the feature accounts always means more followers. It's really crazy to me how useful IG can be as a business, and building more followers is definitely a focus for me. More followers= brands trying to work with you based on your audience. 

You'll see it blatantly being done by the "Instagram models" (hot girls with huge followings, some over a million) where they are promoting so-and-so shoes or clothing, but it's not very subtle and really just kind of corny to me. What I try to do is promote the companies I work with in a more organic way, plus I only work with brands who make products I actually like and use. Granted, I know my reasons for using IG are far different than most photographers who just want to share photos, but I like to show that Instagram is worth putting effort into as a business.


----------



## jeffjeff1

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ADAMJAY

jsecordphoto said:


> jeffjeff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make it so it shows the whole picture and not just a square?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few apps that will add the white borders to your photos, instasize, squareready, etc. I try to crop square whenever I can, as the accounts that feature photos typically will only share square cropped photos. It's kind of a pain, and some photos just can't be cropped 1x1 without ruining the composition, but the feature accounts always means more followers. It's really crazy to me how useful IG can be as a business, and building more followers is definitely a focus for me. More followers= brands trying to work with you based on your audience.
> 
> You'll see it blatantly being done by the "Instagram models" (hot girls with huge followings, some over a million) where they are promoting so-and-so shoes or clothing, but it's not very subtle and really just kind of corny to me. What I try to do is promote the companies I work with in a more organic way, plus I only work with brands who make products I actually like and use. Granted, I know my reasons for using IG are far different than most photographers who just want to share photos, but I like to show that Instagram is worth putting effort into as a business.
Click to expand...

How do you get so many followers? just by the tags you use?


----------



## jsecordphoto

Yeah, putting out good content, posting often, using relevant hashtags, and getting featured on accounts are all ways to get more followers.


----------



## Daniel The Cool

danielthecoolphotography is my instagram.


----------



## jeffjeff1

Ok I will add you Daniel. BTW I tried instasize and it was still square when it posted it on instagram. Is there a special way to do it on there?


----------



## Ume Images

@umeimages  add me we are new but building followers


----------



## jeffjeff1

Ok I will but you guys have to add me too.


----------



## Ume Images

done!


----------



## Ume Images

Jeff you need to hashtag your pictures to get more views which will bring you likes and followers. Keywords that start with #


----------



## jeffjeff1

Thanks. I will. Don't really know the purpose of the hashtag thing though.


----------



## DoctorDino

Instagram is what got me started in photography in the first place. Who wants a long story that goes nowhere? I do I do!!!

I've always had a mild interest in photography. When I was about 10 or 11 I got a camera, and it was frankly really sucky. All I seriously remember about that stupid camera was that it was a superzoom, which is of course what I wanted it for - to zoom in on things. And neighbors. Anyway, zooming in on things and neighbors eventually grew tiring and I gave up. I still _liked_ photography, but I didn't know where to start. 

Fast forward 6 years, and I'm at the ripe old age of 16. I twisted my ankle really bad and was laying on the couch. Coincidentally, this was on the 4th of July. Scrolling through instagram's "explore" page, I saw a picture that caught my attention. I clicked on it, thinking it was some sort of album cover or something. It was this picture Instagram

Something about that image was simply magical to me. "How'd this guy get those weird lights and effects?" I wondered. "How'd he get those purply tones?" Now I recognize that it's long exposure and Lightroom. But that photo got me curious. Eventually, I found myself scrolling through this guy's incredible feed. His name is Ravi. https://instagram.com/ravivora/

I was basically staring in amazement at these images when I asked myself a bit of a life changing question - "Why can't I do that? Why can't I do all this?"

Now of course, Ravi is a professional who's been doing this for years, and I'm a teenager who's experience in photography at that point consisted of zooming in on people, but still, what the hell. So I got a camera; a legit dslr this time, a tripod, some lenses and a bag, and set off. Boy, I sucked so bad I though about giving up. 

So it's been a year since this all happened. Well, a year and a day. I'm 17 years old and helped film my first wedding video a few weeks ago. Yes, cinematography is a lot more fun than photography. 

So yes, I use instagram, and it's been huge in my life. Frankly, I have some guy named Ravi Vora to thank for that. So thanks Ravi.


----------



## Ume Images

Jeff hashtags are keywords that pertain to your photo.  They are important. Helps people find your image among millions.  So if they are looking for jellyfish they with search #jellyfish


----------



## jimmerjamma

DoctorDino said:


> Instagram is what got me started in photography in the first place. Who wants a long story that goes nowhere? I do I do!!!
> 
> I've always had a mild interest in photography. When I was about 10 or 11 I got a camera, and it was frankly really sucky. All I seriously remember about that stupid camera was that it was a superzoom, which is of course what I wanted it for - to zoom in on things. And neighbors. Anyway, zooming in on things and neighbors eventually grew tiring and I gave up. I still _liked_ photography, but I didn't know where to start.
> 
> Fast forward 6 years, and I'm at the ripe old age of 16. I twisted my ankle really bad and was laying on the couch. Coincidentally, this was on the 4th of July. Scrolling through instagram's "explore" page, I saw a picture that caught my attention. I clicked on it, thinking it was some sort of album cover or something. It was this picture Instagram
> 
> Something about that image was simply magical to me. "How'd this guy get those weird lights and effects?" I wondered. "How'd he get those purply tones?" Now I recognize that it's long exposure and Lightroom. But that photo got me curious. Eventually, I found myself scrolling through this guy's incredible feed. His name is Ravi. https://instagram.com/ravivora/
> 
> I was basically staring in amazement at these images when I asked myself a bit of a life changing question - "Why can't I do that? Why can't I do all this?"
> 
> Now of course, Ravi is a professional who's been doing this for years, and I'm a teenager who's experience in photography at that point consisted of zooming in on people, but still, what the hell. So I got a camera; a legit dslr this time, a tripod, some lenses and a bag, and set off. Boy, I sucked so bad I though about giving up.
> 
> So it's been a year since this all happened. Well, a year and a day. I'm 17 years old and helped film my first wedding video a few weeks ago. Yes, cinematography is a lot more fun than photography.
> 
> So yes, I use instagram, and it's been huge in my life. Frankly, I have some guy named Ravi Vora to thank for that. So thanks Ravi.



Awesome story! Maybe Ravi will see this thread one day o.o

 I had a similar experience but not with Instagram. I saw a photo of a wave from underwater and thought my gosh I need to go and capture waves from underwater! Looking back at my first photos and the edits..... Oh they are baddd.


----------



## jimmerjamma

I use Instagram mainly so my friends and family can see what's going on in my life without me sending photos to each of them. Saves data! I Like that I can share my photos to Facebook from Instagram so I don't have to get on Facebook. I really don't like Facebook anymore. Too much garbage on it.

Instagram name: jimmerjamma

Currently traveling North America so I've been putting a lot of photos on there.


----------



## iolair

I'm on there as @neilgratton 



jsecordphoto said:


> @jsecordphoto. I love Instagram, it's worked well for me.


Love your work ... followed!


----------



## waday

Ooo! I'm on Instagram!

@wadaycopa

I shall be finding all of you and following you!


----------



## jsecordphoto

Thanks everyone! I post to IG more often than anywhere else, including some behind the scenes type shots. Like I said before in this thread, it's worth paying attention to


----------



## jeffjeff1

Thanks for adding me guys. I believe I added all of you. If I didn't just let me know.


----------



## ADAMJAY

jsecordphoto said:


> Thanks everyone! I post to IG more often than anywhere else, including some behind the scenes type shots. Like I said before in this thread, it's worth paying attention to


 Took your advice on switching to not private. Even started using hashtags, didn't use to before. And yep, started getting a few more followers and a lot more likes than normal. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jeffjeff1

I started using hashtags too. It seems to work for some reason. I just don't know why it works.


----------



## minicoop1985

Mine's @mlongphoto. I've had it for less than an hour and I already had Hasselblad's official page like one of my photos. I think it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## sscarmack

sscarmack


----------



## Machale.luke

@luke.machale 
I still have to get a real camera, it's mostly gopro stuff atm


----------



## Machale.luke

Luke_machale


----------



## jeffjeff1

I added you earlier Luke.


----------



## ryanwaff

@ryan_cumming


----------



## waday

Machale.luke said:


> @luke.machale
> I still have to get a real camera, it's mostly gopro stuff atm


It was always my belief that a GoPro was a real camera. Just because it looks a little different doesn't mean it can't take fantastic photos!


----------



## Machale.luke

waday said:


> Machale.luke said:
> 
> 
> 
> @luke.machale
> I still have to get a real camera, it's mostly gopro stuff atm
> 
> 
> 
> It was always my belief that a GoPro was a real camera. Just because it looks a little different doesn't mean it can't take fantastic photos!
Click to expand...

True that!!! BTW my instagram is luke_machale my bad
there are no . On instagram


----------



## jowensphoto

@jowensphoto - some photo work, but mostly snaps of my kid and attempts at cooking


----------



## floatingby

What is the appeal of instagram? I opened an account bout a year ago, but I don't get it, all of the photos I've seen there are cell phone crap with cheezy effects splattered on top. Can someone explain what is appealing with that service?


----------



## D-B-J

floatingby said:


> What is the appeal of instagram? I opened an account bout a year ago, but I don't get it, all of the photos I've seen there are cell phone crap with cheezy effects splattered on top. Can someone explain what is appealing with that service?



As a social media site for my business, I've won giveaways, I've sold prints to people I've never met, I've connected with local photographers, I've had people sign up for my workshops that I've never met, and I've been able to build a modest following that helps me many many ways. It's free. It costs a few hours of my time a week, and it's made me money I couldn't have made without this social media platform.

Yes it takes dedication. Yes I'm still learning. But yes it's been hugely helpful. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjeff1

I feel it's starting to get annoying. I was starting to get a bunch more followers than I look at it today and I have lost followers. I can't constantly post things to keep followers. They need to not unfollow me. Annoying!


----------



## robbins.photo

Insta what?

Ok, just as a general rule I've rarely if ever found anything with the name insta or instant in the name to be good.

For example.  Instant Coffee.  Blech.


----------



## D-B-J

jeffjeff1 said:


> I feel it's starting to get annoying. I was starting to get a bunch more followers than I look at it today and I have lost followers. I can't constantly post things to keep followers. They need to not unfollow me. Annoying!



You have to post consistently or else you'll lose followers. You need to keep them engaged. Like any clientele.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

D-B-J said:


> jeffjeff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel it's starting to get annoying. I was starting to get a bunch more followers than I look at it today and I have lost followers. I can't constantly post things to keep followers. They need to not unfollow me. Annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to post consistently or else you'll lose followers. You need to keep them engaged. Like any clientele.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So it's sort of instanolife then.  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## atiqursumon

Yes I am still using that name


----------



## TomOScott

I was a skeptic and avoided it for a long time. My daughter pushed me to post at least one pic a day, and to use lots of hashtags. Two days ago, I was emailed to participate in a major show, and this came out of the blue, purely on the basis of my Instagram photos. 

So now I'm a believer!  @TomOScott


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

Newbie, but I went through and followed everybody. 

@Th0r4z1n3 if anybody's so inclined . Same on twitter, but I collect Transformers also and tend to use that for TF related stuff.


----------



## oFUNGUSo

yep   Dustin (@d.g.photography) • Instagram photos and videos

i enjoy instagram for a quick way to get inspiration or just see what kind of active photographers are near me, sometimes i find out about new stuff to shoot on instagram too

gonna start adding users in this thread and adding now


----------

